# A Mozart Story



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A story of another one of history’s greats.

It happened on a day which Mozart and his father went to hear a symphony written by another composer, Mozart for his part not being overly impressed with the piece while his father took such a liking to it that he requested that Mozart ask the composer for a copy of the sheet music. Naturally with copy rights in those days being what they were it was very unlikely that any composer would give anybody a copy of his music let alone another composer. 

All of which prompting Wolfgang to refuse his father’s request; knowing all too well the composer in question would more than likely say “no” to giving away a copy of his music. Mozart’s father however insisted to the point of angering his son Wolfgang, to telling his father that if he wanted the music so badly he would write it down himself; from memory. 

This being exactly what he did, as he put the sounds he had heard in to notes on a piece of paper in an act that showed his brilliance. This the case since he was able to both recall the symphony after only one hearing as well as write it; almost exactly as the composer had. Of course when analyzing Mozart’s achievement we must also take in to account that the piece I refer to was a symphony with several instruments along with melodies and harmonies; not just a pop song lasting 3 or 4 minutes with 4 or 5 chords and at most played by perhaps 2 guitars, a bass and a drum. 

All of which making it clear; at least in my opinion and in that of many others why this man even till this day is considered as a musical genius.


----------

